# Another possibility to raise money



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So today I get a Birthday card for Tyler from his veterinary practice. Such a nice surprise.:wub: Very cute one from the site SloppyKiss Cards: Dog Ecards, Cat E-cards, Pet Ecards from Sloppy Kiss Cards: Birthday, Valentine's Day, Thank You, More 
So, I look at the pet e-card site and you can sign up for a month trial free and if you keep it, I think it was around $12.00 a year. I decided to sign up and then I see that they support charities and petfinder. Well when I go into the sign up a space says "Charity Code." You can then put in a code of your chosen charity and a portion goes there. I wrote to them to find out if AMA or Northcentral were part of it and this is what they wrote back: 
*Unfortunately the organizations you listed below are not currently participants in our donation program and therefore we do not have a charity code for them. To obtain a charity code for any of these organizations please have someone from the organization contact me (or would that be you?) to request a charity code so that I can explain to them how our donation program works and get their organization set up as one of the organizations Sloppy Kiss Cards donates to. I will provide them with a charity code and a link for them to add from their site to ours and to share with all of their supporters.* 
So Edie or any of the other organizations can you please contact Sloppy Kiss to see about doing that? Not sure if it has to be a 501.c.3 or not. You can go to their site, then contact us link, and then the menu pull down to charity. The e-mail I got was from Nicole, owner of the company. Wouldn't it be great if a bunch of us joined, had great card selection to send people AND helped our favorite Malt charities. Win/win :chili::chili:
In the meantime, Nicole says I can sign up and once we get a code in they'll change it for me. Just in time for Valentine's Day. :wub::wub: Now I've given away a secret of some cards I'll send out. :smilie_tischkante: BTW not that wild about the Maltese they use in the cards but that might change.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue, 

My vet sends out Sloppy Kiss cards, too. They're so cute! I would absolutely be willing to sign up, especially if a portion of the money went to rescue.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds cool !!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I didnt see this link last night, but will check it out and see if they will give me a code. Every penny counts. Thanks Sue for the heads up. Hugs,Edie


----------

